# Duratrax Vendetta ST discussion



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Great kit to race right out of the box. RTR. Does not need much accept the servo hold down plate because stock it is just taped down. Tie raps can also be used to secure it. 
Installed stiffer front springs also going from yellow to green.
I have been running the 5 cell saddle packs as I did not have any stick packs and it is plenty fast for out tight track racing indoors. Installed a 6 cell stick pack this morning and when I pulled the throttle it wheeled easily. The truck rips now and still feels easy to drive. Very predictable. Probably the best/funnest rc I ever had!!
Who else has done what to their's, what has broke or needed fixing from the factory. Thinking about getting the buggy also!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm also trying the green springs this weekend. The truck is really dialed right out of the box, but I would like to improve it's "road coarse" characteristics a bit. It soaks up the rough sections with ease.

I haven't broken anything on it yet (knocking on wood), and I haven't upgraded anything either aside from the servo hold down thingy.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Broke an axle doing the big air wall jump last race. Just got the new CVD's and they are TUUUUUFF to get together. Anyone else build em yet and have a tip they wanna share!! I got spares by the way just in case.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Who makes them? Atomic?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh btw. I went back to the yellow fronts. With the greens it seemed to make the front end too stiff.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I got the stock plastic CVD shafts. Duratrax hop ups were expensive and involved upgrades to the diffs also. I guess the metal transfer hits to the diffs and break em. Stock plastics seem plenty strong even when we get crazy.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I got 8 and was going to put them all together but!!!!! I never worked with such a strong plastic before. Broke one of them trying to pry it open with needle nose pliers. Anyways I got 3 of them done, spare end which is what broke on the original. Plus another new in package set. Someone else can build them!!!


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

What I did before with my MQ was just cut the nubs off, drill a hole where they were and insert a metal pin.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

but what about the pin falling out?


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

It's a pressed fit, the hole is smaller then the pin. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

I've also heard boiling them will soften them enough to get them in without weakening them enough to break during use.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

personally i would be kinda worried about boiling them just because they might get too soft


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, it's not something I've done personally, but I've read of a lot of people doing it with success. It helps turn brittle plastic to something more pliable so that it has more forgiveness. Not sure of how long to boil it tho.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i would be worried just because knowing me, i would mess it up somehow


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

LOL, oh well. If at first you don't succeed, try, try again.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thats true!!!


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Are you guys just using 1/10th touring tires ? I ordered the truck but didnt think about tires because I read that TC tires will fit and I already have both foams and rubber.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The original knobby tires that come stock with the kit work excellent at HIRCR.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh, btw...in my picture it looks like slicks, but it's actually the kit tires with the knobbies ground off.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes.......the 1/10 TC tires fit the vendetta hubs.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Any One Try The Ball Diffs In This Yet?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I Was Going To Sell Mine But I Think I Will Keep It And Hop It Up


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

phil you got the ST or buggy?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

St


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya ive been looking at getting an st but im gonna get a mini TC or TC first


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Well. I have broken 3 dogbones on mine. It appears to be more of a problem on the buggy than the trucks. Fortunately, there were some spares in the parts I got from CV. After breaking all the plastic ones, I borrowed a steel one from the car I got from him. It seemed to fit with no problems. So then, I broke the left one (plastic) on the rear. I have a set of aluminum ones, but I read somewhere you had to change the diff, in order to use them. Someone told me you did'nt, but now I am not sure. I really need to get going and get them fixed, since both are out of order!!!!

I need to send the parts back for replacement, I think I might of pitched one.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

The New Rcdriver Has A Cool Review On Some Hopups For The St.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

which issue?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> Any One Try The Ball Diffs In This Yet?


I opted not to, the gear diffs are really smooth.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Reel Bender said:


> Well. I have broken 3 dogbones on mine. It appears to be more of a problem on the buggy than the trucks. Fortunately, there were some spares in the parts I got from CV. After breaking all the plastic ones, I borrowed a steel one from the car I got from him. It seemed to fit with no problems. So then, I broke the left one (plastic) on the rear. I have a set of aluminum ones, but I read somewhere you had to change the diff, in order to use them. Someone told me you did'nt, but now I am not sure. I really need to get going and get them fixed, since both are out of order!!!!
> 
> I need to send the parts back for replacement, I think I might of pitched one.


Holy cow Mark. You're rough on stuff aren't you? Atomic makes some aluminum ones I believe. Email them and see what the requirements are for the diff.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> I opted not to, the gear diffs are really smooth.


DO YOU THINK THEY WOULD HOLD UP TO BRUSHLESS?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes I do


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Reel bender.....it's Mark, right?....I think what you were reading might have been more of a suggestion to change the stock plastic diffs to steel ones, as the better constructed aluminum drive shafts can eat up the plastic diff cups. Fit wise, they should install just like the steel or plastic ones. Just make sure the end of the shaft that goes in the diff cup goes in far enough that it wont pop out.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Guff.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

phil, what brushless are you gonna put into your ST?


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Reel bender.....it's Mark, right?....I think what you were reading might have been more of a suggestion to change the stock plastic diffs to steel ones, as the better constructed aluminum drive shafts can eat up the plastic diff cups. Fit wise, they should install just like the steel or plastic ones. Just make sure the end of the shaft that goes in the diff cup goes in far enough that it wont pop out.


Yes, that's me, even though I go by many others!!! LOL

Thanks for the clarification on the issue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Tekin Is There Any Other?lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

vendetta R ? now i know what to do with mine.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> which issue?


Sept. '07 issue #45 in the "Replay" section, pg. 168


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

yup, i got that one


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

gota do something with this


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

you could give it to me


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thats not funny nice try nick LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well i think you should


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

going to build mine same as the one in the mag should be awesome!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sweet!!! post pics when you get it done!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Trey- I remember you posting that you had all sorts of problems building the plastic CVD's. Those snapped right together! I'll show you the trick


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Tricks is what I needed!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Chris never got to get the trick from you on axle's. Can you explain it here. Also what was it you said happen to the vendetta during the race. Screw backed out on the wheel was it?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

trey i might have to rent one of those detta's from you next race to see how they drive


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't know if I can explain it well. Basically you put the ujoint together the closest you can, then just squeeze the ujoint into the outdrive with pliers. It's that simple.

During practice I stripped one of the screws out of the axle and the wheel came off. Rather then swap the axle out (I had plenty of extras) I was lazy and just put a bigger screw in it. I stuffed the big jump in front of the drivers stand and the wheel came half off and was wobbling badly. I tried to finish the race but alas....I failed.


----------

